# BLu Ray Laufwerk benutzen um 3D Filme auf dem Fernsehr zu gucken?



## SpieleKing (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo leute ich wolte mal fragen ob es möglich ist beim Laufwerk auf dem Notebook zu beutzen,um ein 3d Film auf meinem fernsehr zu gucken?
hatte bis jetzt nur pech mit 3d Blu Ray player und würde mir da auch gerne geld sparen.
Mein Notbook ist ein Erazer von Medion mit einer GTX 460m und mein Fernsehr ist ein Philips 7656k
Habe versucht über PowerDVD 10 aber da wird mir gesagt das meine Graka kein 1.4 hat, aber 1.3 reicht auch(wer was anderes hat hat keine ahnung!!!).
Wo liegt also das problem ?


----------



## Onlinestate (17. Juni 2012)

Nop, 3D kam erst mit 1.4 dazu (vermutlich benötigt man sogar 1.4a). Wenn dein Laptop keinen HDMI 1.4 Anschluss hat, wirst du kein 3D Signal an den Fernseher übertragen können.
Aber 3D BluRay Player gibts auch bereits ab 80 Euro. Wieso hast du da schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## SpieleKing (17. Juni 2012)

nein es ist mit 1.3 möglich, allerdings nur normal hd und kein full hat!(ist bei meinem 3D verfahren ja egal,nutze Poli)
Sonnst könnte xbox 360 und ps3 auch keine 3d signale übermitteln,was sie ja tun 
Habe es gestern auch hin bekommen, blos mir ist aufgefallen das der Player komisch nachzieht?
Habe auch versucht den film in 2d zu gucken und auch andere einstellungen habe ich vorgenommen.Nichts hat geholfen.Es kommt einen so vor das ein teil es Filmes kurz stopt, aber ein anderer teil trotzdem weiter läuft? Am Fernsehr kann es nicht liegen da ich vorher über einen vlc Player schon ein film geguckt habe,da lieft alles so wie es soll.Naja habe mir vor zwei monaten den Panasonic bdt 220 gehot und habe nur probleme damit, von weißen krisseln im bild, bis hin zum Schwarzen HDCP Bild.Er war auch schon 3 mal im Serviccenter und dort wurde bestätigt das das gerät ok ist.Mein Fernsehr ist auch ok weil sonsnt alles läuft, philips hat dan trotzdem die Platine gewechselt aber ohne erfolg.Daher würde ich da echt gerne geld sparen weil der Player hat mich 160 öken gekostet und nun darf ich in mit verlust bei amzon verkaufen=/ nur weil der mit einigen Fernsehrn nicht zurecht kommt=( (wurde mir übrigens von Panasonic geraten,das wen ich mit dem Player probleme hab, mich von im zu trennen)
Wie stellt man bei Powerdvd 10 24p ein ? oder ist das standart?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2012)

Wieße Krissel können auch am Film liegen, denn wenn der Film mit sehr "körnigem" Filmaterial gefilmt wurde, was im Kino dann eine ich sag mal etwas platt "künstlerische" Note zufügt, kann es bei BluRays grad bei dunklen Flächen aussehen als würde es schneien....  guckst Du auch mal hier: Blu Ray (Warrior) sehr miese Qualität (wie Schnee) - liegt es am Film? Und manchmal Flimmern von Flächen

aber GAR kein Bild ist nicht normal. Vlt. liegt es auch nur am HDMI-Kabel?


----------



## SpieleKing (17. Juni 2012)

nene =D also ich bin kein leihe  zwar kein fachmann aber auch kein noob
Das war ja auch im Menü und man hat gemerkt das es ewas war was auf dem film liegt und nicht dazu gehört.Habe auch leider ein schlechten Blu ray film der Körnung hat die man in dunklen szenen sieht.Da kommt es aber auch auf den Fernsehr an wie gut er damit umgehen kann, mein Philips schaft es das man sie nciht mehr sieht, mein alter Samsung dagegen bekommt das nicht hin.Hab knapp 6 HDMI Kabel getestet und ihrgent wan ist es unmöglich das es daran liegt, und waren auch alle möglichen 1.3 bis 1.4.Hab die Panasonic auch zum testen gegeben udn die meinten auch das die kabel alle OK sind.
So nochmal zum PowerDVD also ich hab es hinbekommen das ich 3D drauf gucken kann, aber immer wen ich ein film in 3D Format drin liegen hab(Transformers 3) hackt er extrem, halt so ein nachziehen.Dabei ist es egal ob in 3D oder 2D und nein es liegt auch nciht am film, den am Blu ray lieft er ohne fehler, wen er mal lief.Um 3D Auf Power DVD zu gucken muss man bevor der film läuft bei der 3D einstellung Micropolaritza LCD 3D einschalten,dan bekomtm der Fernsehr 3D Signale(und nein mein Fernsehr rechnet nicht einfach nur 2D zu 3D den das kann er garnicht  )

Weiß jemand warum Power DVD bei 3D Filmen hackt? meine damit filme die allgemein 3D format sind ist dan auch egal ob man die in 2D anguckt.


----------



## SpieleKing (18. Juni 2012)

Hat niemand eine idee?


----------



## Onlinestate (18. Juni 2012)

Okay, also fassen wir mal zusammen:
 - 3D geht über HDMI 1.3, wenn der Fernseher HDMI 1.4 hat (steht hier HDMI 1.3 unterst )
 - es geht nur 1080i, kein 1080p. Also musst du deinen Laptop dazubringen das interlaced auszugeben, ka ob das PowerDvd kann
 - wenn es ruckelt kann es natürlich auch sein, dass dein Laptop nicht mehr hinterherkommt? Ich meine 3D ist natürlich auch anspruchsvoller.
 - vielleicht ist das Ruckeln was du empfindest auch nur das Resultat der Halbbilder
 - bei einigen Fernsehern (auch noch vom Vorjahr) ist im 3D Betrieb ein leichtes Ruckeln bemerkbar (TrueMotion kann Abhilfe schaffen, aber manchmal reicht selbst das nicht)
 - vielleicht streikt auch einfach PowerDvd. 3D ist ja im Grunde genommen erst mit 1.4a wirklich standardisiert. Als Softwarehersteller sagst du dir dann einfach "wir müssen ja nicht jeden Scheiß mitmachen, sondern warten, bis es richtig spezifiziert wurde". Das heißt nicht, dass es nicht gehen würde, nur man hat sich aus kostengründen die Mühe gespart.

Ohne die ganzen Rahmenbedingungen zu kennen, stelle ich mir das schwierig vor. Wenn es gehen würde, hättest du es meiner Meinung nach schon hinbekommen.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal die Hersteller von PowerDvd anschreiben, ob sie das Problem kennen.


----------



## SpieleKing (18. Juni 2012)

jo danke für die antwort  ja ok aber 1.3 reicht trotzdem aus, eigentlich auch beim fernsehr, es gibt nur kein 3D Fernsehr ohne 1.4 =D
Ja also 3D harkt grade wen man truMotion eingeschaltet hat, hatte vorher ein 579s und bei dem war es so.
Das problem ist, das es ja mehre einschaltmöglichkeiten gibt, unter anderem 1.4 oder halt ganz normal 3d blos halt reduziert auf normal HD.Habe dementsprechen alles eingeschaltet, andernfalls würde da dan Power dvd auch abblocken.
Das mit dem hinterh kommen dürfte eigneltich nicht sein, da der Pc mehr als genug Power haben müsste i5 Sandy,gtx 460m und 6 gb.
Es passiert ja auch bei dem film wen man in in 2D abspielt.
Nur ein reiner 2D film,sprich der wirklich 2D ist wird ohne probleme abgegeben.
Das mit dem anschreiben wäre mal ne gute idee offe die wissen was da drüber, weil eigentlich ahben die ja groß werbung gemacht das man ab 10 3d hat und das man dan auch 2d zu 3d konvertieren kann.
Und das ist wirklich ncihts normales, es kommt einen echt so vor das der film stehen bleibt aber ihrgent wie doch weiter geht, dan hat man das gefühl der film wird langgezogen.

Trotzdem schonmal danke für die Antwort


----------

